# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Prej cilit vit jeni njohur me gjuhet programore!!?

## jasmini

Prsh... Duke filluar nga ajo se nuk ka rendesi mosha prej nga nje programer fillon me programe, per me teper eshte nje kuriozitet.  Kjo ankese eshte vetem per te pare se ne cilen shkalle jane programuesit e rinje shqipetare dhe kur per here te pare je njohur me gjuhet programore dhe keni bere hapin e pare ne programim.....

----------


## xfiles

16 vjeç........

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

16 vit te dyte gjimanz

gwbasic
qbasic
paskal

----------


## namik

po kur e ke filluar 20 vjec ne cilin grup i bie te jesh!???

C++
php

----------


## E=mc²

Ne vitin e pare gjimnaz jam njohur me Paskal, pastaje fortran e me radh deri tani qe jam 25 vjec nuk jam shkeputur per asnje cast.

----------


## EdiR

Kam filluar me Pascal ne 1997 me pas C++ kur fillova shkolle ne U.S Java dhe deri tani me shume se gishtat e duarve.
Humbje kohe ;-) tani perdor Matlab per gjitcka.

----------


## Tupac4ever

Qe ne moshen 15 vjec,ne vit te pare gjimnaz,gjuhen PASCAL e kam studiuar 3 vjet pastaj Visual Fox Pro.Kam qene ne gjimnaz profil Informatike Intensive.

Po tani  qe jam 20 vjec me duket shume heret qe ne moshen 15 vjec te merresh me programim ,sja kupton shume rendesine.

----------


## werewolf

18 vjec
C 
assembler

----------


## white_snake

si teori e kam njohur qe ne moshen 17 vjecare gjate studimeve te mesme, profili inxhinjeri, ndersa persa i perket praktikimit kam filluar vetem tani afer, me pak se nje vit qe e praktikoj, kryesisht perdor LabVIEW e kam perdorur edh epak C++

----------


## E=mc²

> Kam filluar me Pascal ne 1997 me pas C++ kur fillova shkolle ne U.S Java dhe deri tani me shume se gishtat e duarve.
> Humbje kohe ;-) tani perdor Matlab per gjitcka.


Pergezime per postimin. Te citova me teper pasi shum pak veta kam degjuar qe punojne me matlab, une jam nje fans, pasi jam marr disa kohe dhe me sismologjin, duke bere kalkulime dhe ndertimin e hartave, duke pare magnituden po ashtu dhe rezen e veprimit. Eshte nje program shum i mire dhe nuk kam fjale cfare te them me teper. Mund te te hyj ne pune per cdo gje.

----------


## E=mc²

> Qe ne moshen 15 vjec,ne vit te pare gjimnaz,gjuhen PASCAL e kam studiuar 3 vjet pastaj Visual Fox Pro.Kam qene ne gjimnaz profil Informatike Intensive.
> 
> Po tani  qe jam 20 vjec me duket shume heret qe ne moshen 15 vjec te merresh me programim ,sja kupton shume rendesine.


Tupac4ever te gjithe sa jemi ketu relativisht ne ate moshe kemi filluar te studiojme dhe ta njohim. Normalisht ne ate mosh nuk mendon te ndertosh nje program apo dicka tjeter per te perfituar leke, e ben thjesht nga pasioni dhe deshira per te ditur dicka me shum. Rendesin e ketije zanati ja kupton kur punon dhe fiton, e shikon se sa vleresohesh dhe cfare diference pagese ke nga te tjeret. Une aktualisht nuk eshte se merem shum me programim sa here qe me jepet mundesia, po me perpara kisha per borxh te rija dhe pa buke, ndersa tani me duket me interesante puna qe bej pasi dhe paguhem mjafte mire. Rendesin e kupton me kalimin e viteve, i ke mbushur xhepat apo i ke akoma bosh sic e nise ta praktikosh  :shkelje syri:

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Une C++ kam si lande nga klasa e XII mosha 17 *

----------


## xfiles

> Kam filluar me Pascal ne 1997 me pas C++ kur fillova shkolle ne U.S Java dhe deri tani me shume se gishtat e duarve.
> Humbje kohe ;-) tani perdor Matlab per gjitcka.


sorry qe ta them edir  :ngerdheshje: , po matlab sucks.
Mbase eshte e leverdishme ne kontekstin inxhinierik, per krijimin e shpejte te prototipeve te modeleve dhe animacioneve 3d, por i jap noten 1 per shpejtesi dhe shfrytezim hapesire dhe memorje.

----------


## celyy

Un qenkam larg shum  :ngerdheshje: , per ket gjuhen programuese "Matlab" s' paskam ndegjuar asnjeher.

----------


## Uke Topalli

1983-85: Unix, Fortran dhe Cobol (shkolla e mesme)
1986+: + C,C++, VB, Java, Sql

----------


## xfiles

> 1983-85: Unix, Fortran dhe Cobol (shkolla e mesme)
> 1986+: + C,C++, VB, Java, Sql


beheshe Unix fortran dhe cobol ne shkolle te mesme ne kohen e enverit?

Imagjino qe kur ti beje fortran dhe cobol une nuk kisha lindur akoma  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Uke Topalli

> beheshe Unix fortran dhe cobol ne shkolle te mesme ne kohen e enverit?
> 
> Imagjino qe kur ti beje fortran dhe cobol une nuk kisha lindur akoma


Nuk e di ne kohen e Enverit a ka patur qendra llogaritese ne Shqiperi. Po ne Kosove ka patur dhe ate ne:
1- Entin Statistikore te krahines (nuk e kam vizituar kurre)
2- Banken popullore te Kosoves (besoj se kan perdor IBM 370, vizituar dhe programuar ne PL SQL)
3- Bankkos (Honeywell level 64, vizituar dhe programuar ne Cobol)
4- Fakulteti teknik (IBM 1142, vizituar dhe programuar ne Fortran IV)
etj

----------


## E=mc²

Patjeter qe kane ekzistuar dhe ketu ne Shqiperi ne kohen e Enverit. Fakulteti i Shkencave te Natyres ka mbi 30 vjet qe ka si dege inxhinieri matematike dhe informatike. Po te shikosh shum pedagoge ne ate universitet jane programues shum te vjeter dhe mjafte te mire te cilet kane bere dhe librat qe punojne shum studenta dhe sot e kesaj dite.

----------


## xfiles

> Patjeter qe kane ekzistuar dhe ketu ne Shqiperi ne kohen e Enverit. Fakulteti i Shkencave te Natyres ka mbi 30 vjet qe ka si dege inxhinieri matematike dhe informatike. Po te shikosh shum pedagoge ne ate universitet jane programues shum te vjeter dhe mjafte te mire te cilet kane bere dhe librat qe punojne shum studenta dhe sot e kesaj dite.


e kisha fjalen per shkollen e mesme ne kohen e enverit. Se pa dyshim qe fakulteti i shkencave natyrore si dhe i inxhinierise elektronike i ka patur.

----------


## E=mc²

> e kisha fjalen per shkollen e mesme ne kohen e enverit. Se pa dyshim qe fakulteti i shkencave natyrore si dhe i inxhinierise elektronike i ka patur.


Me duket se ka qene Fultz qe nga 1920 dhe ne 1958 ka hapur degen per elektronik dhe njohur telekomunikacioni, pastaje ne 1972 u hap dega per here te pare ne ballkan ne shkollen e mesme elektroaut, telekomunikacion, elektronik dhe njohuri informatike.

----------

